#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Израиле

## michael

Доброе время суток!
Пытаюсь найти русско/иврито-говорящих практикующих в Израиле.

----------


## michael

Неужели никого нет?

----------


## Ersh

Поищите по форуму - уже кто-то искал. Было много ссылок.

----------


## Банзай

Tel-Aviv 65150
Shabazi 28
Neve Tsedek
(3) 510-73-56
zendo@isdn.net.il

----------


## michael

Спасибо

----------


## Ассаджи

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=539

http://www.webboard.ru/mes.php?id=40...ard=1715&arhv=

----------


## Kamla

А что за Дзен в Хаифе? Вы с ними встречались? Я ищу подходящую (серьезную)буддийскую традицию,и с Нидаловцеми мне тоже неохота связываться.Я не против Нидала,но хочется что-нибудь не попсовое.Так что если у кого есть инфо-пишите позалуйста.Привет.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.10.2011)

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

Думаю, эта информация Вам поможет. Я долгое время искал, как Вы говорите, серьезную организацию. Тут конечно, советы будут излишни- смотря что Вам ближе: дзэн, ваджраяна или тхеравада. Но так или иначе все эти направления (как это ни странно в стране "победившего иудаизма") присутствуют в Израиле, что было чётко видно во время визита ЕСДЛ в феврале этого года, когда представители большинства действующих в Израиле направлений информировали о себе интересующихся.
Вот сайты буддийских организаций, действующих (реально) на сегодняшний день. Выбор за Вами, успехов вам на Пути.
Дзэн:

Tel Aviv Zen Center
64 Alenby Street, Tel Aviv
 Tradition: Kwan Um School of Zen (Korean)
Это адрес в Тель Авиве, сайта у них по-моему нет

http://www.zenki.com/
Сото-Дзэн

Тибетский буддизм

http://dharma.org.il/
активно действующая амута, занимающаяся организацией групп медитации во многих городах Израиля, а также приглашением учителей из Дхармасалы (Индия), и др. стран

http://www.gomde.org.il
Rangjung Yeshe Gomde Israel
Кстати центр находится в Хайфе
По мнению "коренных" израильтян, очень серьезные ребята (много русскоговорящих учеников)

http://dharma.org.il/
Еще один сайт, группа медитации находится по-моему в Герцлии.

http://www.tibet.org.il/
Это сайт израильской организации "Друзья тибета"
На страницах сайта всегда есть инфа о мероприятиях, связанных с тибетской культурой и т.п. Кстати благодаря этой организации израильские буддисты (и не только) имели счастье побывать на лекциях Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV.

Тхеравада

Приведу только адреса сайтов, т.к. не располагаю сколько-нибудь точной инфой (не мой "профиль" :Smilie:  )
http://www.tovana.org.il
http://www.il.dhamma.org

Надеюсь, эта информация будет полезна всем, кто нуждается в ней на Святой Земле.

----------

Арташес (01.08.2013)

----------


## Kamla

> Tel-Aviv 65150
> Shabazi 28
> Neve Tsedek
> (3) 510-73-56
> zendo@isdn.net.il



Кстати про группу в Нью Цедеке.Говорила я с ними,и медитации у них платные.Я чуть не офигела узнав об этом...Что,неужелии в России так же?!!

----------


## Kamla

А.Палыч,спасибо огромное!!

----------


## Банзай

Не знаю как в России, а в Краснодаре совершенно бесплатные.
Традиция у нас такая -)

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Кстати про группу в Нью Цедеке.Говорила я с ними,и медитации у них платные.Я чуть не офигела узнав об этом...Что,неужелии в России так же?!!


М-да... Обычно группы медитации бесплатные. Да и вся деятельность (в том числе и лекции и ретриты крупных тибетских буддийских учителей) буддистских общин основана на принципе Дана- добровольных пожертвований. Поэтому был очень удивлен, прочитав эту информацию. Истинность намерений этих "ваджрных братьев" вызывает сомнения...

----------


## Kamla

> М-да... Обычно группы медитации бесплатные. Да и вся деятельность (в том числе и лекции и ретриты крупных тибетских буддийских учителей) буддистских общин основана на принципе Дана- добровольных пожертвований. Поэтому был очень удивлен, прочитав эту информацию. Истинность намерений этих "ваджрных братьев" вызывает сомнения...


Так там Дзен,а не Ваджраяна.Если не ошибаюсь,Кван Ум традиция.
А вы,последователь Далай Ламы?

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Так там Дзен,а не Ваджраяна.Если не ошибаюсь,Кван Ум традиция.
> А вы,последователь Далай Ламы?


Не думаю, что у последователей дзэн другое отношение к платности обучения, во всяком случае я как-то писал Оферу, представителю центра сото-дзен в Гиватаим, так он мне тоже ничего про оплату не говорил. 
А я после долгих мытарств и исканий (кстати свое знакомство с буддизмом начал с прочтения всем известной книги Д.Т.Судзуки "Дзен-буддизм" в 1993 году) понял, что мне ближе всего традиция гелуг и , конечно, Его Святейшество Далай Лама, а в этом году даже посчастливилось побывать на двух его лекциях в Тель Авиве.
А Вы интересуетесь дзэн?

----------


## Kamla

> Не думаю, что у последователей дзэн другое отношение к платности обучения, во всяком случае я как-то писал Оферу, представителю центра сото-дзен в Гиватаим, так он мне тоже ничего про оплату не говорил. 
> 
> Vidat den'gi berut tolko v Nju Cedeke... 
> 
> А я после долгих мытарств и исканий (кстати свое знакомство с буддизмом начал с прочтения всем известной книги Д.Т.Судзуки "Дзен-буддизм" в 1993 году) понял, что мне ближе всего традиция гелуг и , конечно, Его Святейшество Далай Лама, а в этом году даже посчастливилось побывать на двух его лекциях в Тель Авиве.
> А Вы интересуетесь дзэн?



Да,я раньше очень интересовалась этим,но после меня стали вдохновлять тибетские Боги,Духи,итд.Все под настроение.
Я была несколько лет назад в Дхарамсале,но Далай Ламу так и не повидала.Да и тут тоже так не разу не посчастливилось.Ну и как впечатления от Его лекций?

----------


## Аньезка

> М-да... Обычно группы медитации бесплатные. Да и вся деятельность (в том числе и лекции и ретриты крупных тибетских буддийских учителей) буддистских общин основана на принципе Дана- добровольных пожертвований. Поэтому был очень удивлен, прочитав эту информацию. Истинность намерений этих "ваджрных братьев" вызывает сомнения...


Когда я жила в Амстердаме, посещала амстердамский центр тибетского буддизма "Майтрейа". Медитации там были платные. Платишь на входе - заходишь. Медитации велись под руководством монахини из Австралии и длились 45 мин.

Народ, помогите *ПампкинХеду*. Он сейчас в Тель-Авиве. Хочет посетить израильские буд. центры. Накидайте проверенных адресов,пожалуйста!

----------


## Марк

Утверждение о попсовости Алмазного Пути на чём основывается? Я сам не оттуда, но много близких мне людей очень серьёзно практикуют в центрах ламы Оле и обладают большой преданностью и мотивацией. Прежде чем идти к людям и практиковать, избавьтесь от высокомерия.

----------


## Б.К.

> Кстати про группу в Нью Цедеке.Говорила я с ними,и медитации у них платные.Я чуть не офигела узнав об этом...Что,неужелии в России так же?!!


 - Абрам, у тебя новые часы?
 - Да, папа перед смертью продал!!  :Cool:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Бахаисты выстроили в Израиле громадный храм с условием, что не будут обращать местных иудеев, точнее не будут проповедовать. А буддисты там тоже существуют на таких условиях? 

Мне кажется, что буддисты в Израиле это нечто пятой колонны в глубоком тылу.
настоящий иудей тем более сионист не может быть буддистом, поскольку есть только один богоизбранный народ, а остальные .....простите опоздали. 
И тут буддизм с его демократичностью, который не смотрит ни на генекологию ни на генеалогию, а говорит, что возможности к просветлению есть у всех. 
Была очень примечательная история приведенная в предисловии к "Мыслям буддиста" Дандарона

"В лагере Дандарон познакомился (небольшой период перед войной бежавший из Польши Бегин, как сионист был посажен в лагерь, но потом как поляк был освобожден и с остальными поляками переправлен в Иран или Ирак и далее переехал в Палестину) с Менахемом Бегином, который предложил Дандарону поделить мир на две сферы влияния: буддийскую и иудаистскую. Обосновал это Бегин тем, что в мире существует только две религии сравнимые по уровню разработанности в области философии, психологии, практики и т. п. Однако Дандарон отказался от такой сделки. Да и трудно предположить иное от буддиста, когда одним из основных постулатов буддизма является признание всеобщности волнения мира и возможность для всех выйти из этого волнения, а в практическом плане равное отношение ко всем живым существам. Для сиониста Бегина с его признанием постулата об особой богоизбранности еврейского народа, буддизм, конечно, мог быть только неприятным и, к сожалению, сильным противником. Рассказы об этом разговоре я слышал как от учеников Дандарона, так и от сидевшего с ним последний раз Демента. "

----------

Dondhup (21.10.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Я не говорил на эту тему, так что давайте не говорить попусту обо мне. ОК?

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Бахаисты выстроили в Израиле громадный храм с условием, что не будут обращать местных иудеев, точнее не будут проповедовать. А буддисты там тоже существуют на таких условиях? 
> 
> Мне кажется, что буддисты в Израиле это нечто пятой колонны в глубоком тылу.
> настоящий иудей тем более сионист не может быть буддистом, поскольку есть только один богоизбранный народ, а остальные .....простите опоздали.


Буддисты существуют в Израиле точно так же как и в других странах. Никакие условия им не диктуются, к сожалению местная сангха пока не располагает средствами сравнимыми с Бахаями, но их хватает на регулярные приглашения уважаемых учителей и проведения ритритов. "Сионист не может быть буддистом..."- ортодоксальные иудеи кстати противники сионизма, а остальное современное население уже не М. Бегины и Бен Гурионы (не знаю правда насколько это к лучшему) в отношении к сионистской теории. Вообще израильские буддисты мало обсуждают тему о возможности существовать здесь и практиковать Дхарму, они просто по мере сил и кармических предпосылок делают свое дело, а политика пусть остается для тех кто опоздал (или еще не осознал что дом его горит, как сказано в притче) :Smilie:

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

А.П.
не просто дом горит, а печально практиковать в Израиле, который напоминает пороховую бочку. Вокруг палестинцы с ненавистью к Израилю, всегда подугрозой атомный центр, а само государство построено всеже на определнной офиц идеологии напоминающей офиц идеологию СССР для всех граждан. И ситуация напоминает, к слову быть вспомненными, бахаистов и его основателя уничтоженного окружающими фанатиками братьями мусульманами за проповедь любви ко всем без дифференцииации на своих и чужих.  Пока буддисты тихо мирно сидят еще могут относиться как к чудакам. При развитии буддийских групп неизбежен конфликт бодхисаттовской мысли с ее положением о равном отношением ко всем живым существам с положением иудаизма о богоизбранности еврейского народа. Тогда и головы можно лишиться. Правда сейчас идет размывание израильского общества,  возникли даже нацисты-антисемиты и возможно появление фундаменталистов нового поколения с требованием вернуться к основным принципам возникновения обшества и борьбой за чистоту нации. Тогда уже почва будет гореть подногами буддистов и вариант Христа может повториться.  Да и мистиков со своими ритуалистами в Израиле хватает. Примеры можно не приводить. Они известны.
Я думаю первый же ретрит с приезжими учителями эту ситуацию проявит.

----------

Dondhup (21.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

1. "...* когда в Мекке будут стоять церкви и синагоги, вот тогда мы поговорим о толерантности*" (c) Б. Муссолини

Полностью согласен с процитированным автором по данному вопросу.

После того, как станет известно хоть об одном Дхарма-центре на палестинских территориях, будет иметь смысл говорить о каком то равенстве...

Агрессивное животное, внешне похожее на человека, несущее прямую угрозу людям, должно быть нейтрализовано Бодхисаттвой ради блага всех живых существ, включая оное животное.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.10.2011), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]1. "...* когда в Мекке будут стоять церкви и синагоги, вот тогда мы поговорим о толерантности*" (c) Б. Муссолини

Полностью согласен с процитированным автором по данному вопросу.

После того, как станет известно хоть об одном Дхарма-центре на палестинских территориях, будет иметь смысл говорить о каком то равенстве...

Агрессивное животное, внешне похожее на человека, несущее прямую угрозу людям, должно быть нейтрализовано Бодхисаттвой ради блага всех живых существ, включая оное животное.[/QU

иллюстрирующий пример к моим словам.Только вот как быть с джатакой о Будде и тигрице. Тут уж правда бальше может подходить история о Будде и кровожадном Ашоке. Но так для этого надо обладать мудростью и силой Будды. А так "А судьи и исполнители кто?" Еще большая карма небланая наживается, как в историях с Бегином и его бандитами. Так эта история борьбы за территорию будет длиться до бесконечности.
Придут татаро-монголы, скажут мы тут живали с Чингис ханом и Мамаем и потому территория это наша и пора восстановить историческую справедливость.
Не бодхисаттовское это дело - воевать за территорию.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не бодхисаттовское это дело - воевать за территорию.


Никто и не предлагает воевать за какие-то территории. Но просто обратите внимание на один факт: в государстве Израиль закон имеет место быть и Дхарма-центры тоже, а вот в Палестинах (и прочих отстойниках) буддистов не наблюдается (впрочем там и представителей власти просто выбрасывают из окон, как это было в Газе).

----------


## Alex

Пампкин, не надо за Палестину, а? Не будем флудить на политические темы. Ты не знаешь ситуацию в Палестине. Я могу написать несколько страниц документальных свидетельств о том, что происходит на этой земле, начиная с тридцатых годов прошлого века. И про сионистский террор, и про взрыв гостиницы "Царь Давид", и про то, что Менахем Бегин числился в розыске у английской администрации, и про резню в Дейр-Ясине (и, кстати, других местах). Могу привести свидетельства моих друзей, которые там живут. О каких ты буддийских центрах говоришь в гетто? Ты был на палестинских территориях? Ты знаешь, как там реально живут люди? Я вот знаю, и, поверь, все не так просто, как кажется. "Отстойником" эту землю сделали оккупанты, и сделали целенаправленно.

Что до Мекки и толерантности - это тут вообще каким боком? Мы вроде не о Саудии говорим. До накбы (катастрофы палестинского народа) евреи спокойно жили на Ближнем Востоке. Могу дать интересную книгу о еврейской общине в Каире.

Я высказал свое мнение, но, зная твою страсть к флуду, отвечать в теме не буду. Я не антисемит - среди моих друзей немало евреев, да и у самого четвертинка крови есть. Свободу Палестине, долой сионизм! Вот.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О каких ты буддийских центрах говоришь в гетто? Ты был на палестинских территориях? Ты знаешь, как там реально живут люди? Я вот знаю, и, поверь, все не так просто, как кажется. "Отстойником" эту землю сделали оккупанты, и сделали целенаправленно.


Не вопрос, Алекс... Давай расскажи о жизни на палестинских территориях. О том, какие там Дхарма-центры. И как там живется немусульманам здесь и сейчас...

Считай меня "оккупантам" потому что я искренне считаю эти территории отстойником.

Палестина must die, сионисты рулез! Ага...

----------


## Alex

> Давай расскажи о жизни на палестинских территориях.


Тебе это действительно надо?




> О том, какие там Дхарма-центры.


Никаких. Дхарма-центры вообще есть не в каждой стране мира, если что.




> И как там живется немусульманам здесь и сейчас...


Плохо. Так же, как и мусульманам, впрочем. О палестинцах-христианах никогда не слышал?




> Считай меня "оккупантам"...


Да какой ты оккупант... У сионистов хоть идея есть, а ты - так, заурядный флудер.




> ...потому что я искренне считаю эти территории отстойником.


Ты был в Бейт-Лахме? Рамалле? Наблусе? У тебя есть друзья или хотя бы близкие знакомые оттуда? 




> Палестина must die, сионисты рулез!


Я понял твою позицию. Это Шугден тебе напел? Можешь не отвечать, ты у меня в игнор-листе.

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

ну вот видите, раз так много шума и идеологической грызни, то  еще не поняли что "дом горит" и уже давно. в Израиле я лично не чувствую религиозного и идеологического натиска сионистов на дхарма-центры, а что могут сказать ваши,Alex, друзья с палестинских территорий? там есть буддисты? и если да, то как они уживаются с "миролюбивыми" исламистами из Хамаса и Танзима?
Почему-то я еще ни разу не видел в расписании ретритов сообщения типа "...Ринпоче проводит ретрит в Калькилии (Палестинская Автономия) на тему "Развитие Бодхичитты" по инициативе палестинского дхарма-центра "N""

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Alex

Анатолий Палыч, конечно, дом горит. Я всегда говорю, что не нужно вносить политику на БФ.




> в Израиле я лично не чувствую религиозного и идеологического натиска сионистов на дхарма-центры...


Если это ко мне - то я ведь и не говорил о "натиске сионистов на дхарма-центры". Собственно, я хотел в этом духе ответить Джамбалу - но передумал.




> ...а что могут сказать ваши, Alex, друзья с палестинских территорий? там есть буддисты?


Нет, в ПА (равно как и среди израильских арабов) буддистов нет. И что? Заметьте, я отреагировал именно на политические выпады - что ж, если в какой-то местности нет дхарма-центров, то она не имеет права на существование?




> с "миролюбивыми" исламистами из Хамаса и Танзима?


Ну право же, не надо мне приписывать то, чего я не говорил. Где я называл хамасовцев "миролюбивыми"? Хамас, кстати, по полной подставляет сам же палестинский народ, и пришли к власти в Газе они исключительно из-за того, что народ ожидал, что они станут действенной альтернативой насквозь коррумпированному Фатху. Не стали. Будьте уверены, народ в ПА реально недоволен Хамасом.

Мне не хотелось бы развивать дальше политический вектор этой темы. Все, что я хотел сказать - не стоит, право, кричать "must die" и называть людей животными из-за того, что они не знают о Дхарме. Они тоже люди и, поверьте, палестинский народ не исчерпывается отморозками из Хамаса (думаю, вы и сами это знаете не хуже меня). Какие дхарма-центры? Люди живут в гетто - а люди из гетто - это особая песня...

И еще я напомнил некоторые факты из истории образования государства, в котором Вы живете. Ведь о сионистском терроре народ не особо знает - а на Бегине крови не меньше, чем на лидерах того же Хамаса...

Я позволю себе еще чуть-чуть коснуться этой опасной темы - просто для того, чтобы Вы меня правильно поняли. Я не занимаю ничью сторону в конфликте - слишком много в нем намешано, да и живу я все же не в Палестине. Но я - в силу сложивишихся обстоятельств - смотрю на ситуацию "с другой стороны". И знаю что-то, чего не знаете, возможно, Вы, а Вы наверняка знаете то, что неизвестно мне. Вот у вас недавно был праздник - а для кого-то это годовщина Накбы, когда людей убивали и изгоняли... Нет правых в этой войне. И все очень озлоблены. И каждый смотрит со своей колокольни. Я вот помню, как меня с друзьями датишники закидывали камнями - совершенно реально, ага. И счастье Израиля, что у вас светские люди у власти, а не фанатики с Меа Шеарим. 

Будет мир, будет нормальная жизнь - доживем, даст Ваджрадхара, и до дхарма-центров. Вот в Египет лама летает раз в год - пока никто его не убил. Делегация тайских монахов буквально на днях была в аль-Азхаре.

А так вообще я ведь Вам "спасибо" сказал - вот за это:




> Вообще израильские буддисты мало обсуждают тему о возможности существовать здесь и практиковать Дхарму, они просто по мере сил и кармических предпосылок делают свое дело, а политика пусть остается для тех кто опоздал (или еще не осознал что дом его горит, как сказано в притче)

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

продолжим же наше правое дело и да пребудет Учение Будды на всех территориях и всех землях! Наше дело правое, мы победим! :Smilie:  Поменьше политики и побольше всем улыбаться!!!!!!!!

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Alex

Кстати, Анатолий Палыч (а я - Алексей Палыч, во как) - я в начале мая буду в Сирии. Давайте условимся о дне и что-нибудь синхронно попрактикуем для мира на Ближнем Востоке?

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

Я только "за", кидайте дату и ... в путь!

----------


## Alex

ОК, кину ПС из Дамаска.

----------


## Норбу

Alex, такая извини "нездоровая" осведомленность о делах Палестины и т.д. хорошо бы насторожила спецслужбы...  как будто ты в разведке работаешь. Казалось бы какое дело русскому, да еще и буддисту до внутренних, да еще и политических дел Палестины. А оказывается есть дело...вот и странно... откуда такая "симпатия". На пользу ли "дела"?
А то что сказали это "друзья" - то  это типичная отговорка шпиона  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Я не говорил на эту тему, так что давайте не говорить попусту обо мне. ОК?


Нандзед, ошибся взглянув только на ваджар, но то был не ты и только сейчас заметил ошибку, посему упоминание о тебе удалил

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Спасибо тебе, брат, за внимание :Smilie: ..

----------


## Б.К.

Надо на Руси буддистам поделиться на два лагеря. Одни - за Израиль, а другие - за Восточный Тимор. И планомерно уничтожать друг друга. 
Смерть гоям! Все на гей-парад! Даешь сионизм! Слава Гарику Мартиросяну! Тимати - мой герой! Такого как Путин - чтобы любил! Ленин и Партия - близнецы-братья! Хочу в шведскую семью! Мы в свободной стране! Газета позитивной молодежи! Мегафон - будущее зависит от тебя! Владимирский централ - ветер северный! Ненавижу всех чурок и скинхедов! Спартак - чемпион!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Это что было?  :Smilie:

----------


## Б.К.

> Это что было?



Это было - "не деритесь,  братцы из-за политики и прочая фигни", в юмористической форме. Набор восклицаний, по смысловой нагрузке и ценности для махаяниста соотносимых с фразами типа "синизм рулез, кто-то там маст дай". 
Если кто-то захочет обвинить меня в яром антисемитизме (раз так бурно реагирую на форуме про Израиль :-) ), не получится - ведь моя жена по галахе еврейка (буддистка, правда) (равно, как и дочь по галахе - еврейка, конечно). Таки дела. :-)
 :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

Б.К., я понял что у вас дочь. Есть ли у вас какой-нибудь накопленный опыт по воспитанию детей в буддийском духе? Если есть чем поделиться, буду рад. Зарание благодарю.

----------


## Аньезка

Пожалуй, спрошу здесь.
Друзья, как вы, находясь в Израиле, узнаете новости о приездах Учителей разных традиций?
Может существует израильский ресурс, подобный нашему БФ?

----------


## Hang Gahm

Существуют буддийские организации со своими сайтами. Ссылки в начале темы.

----------

Аньезка (21.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Аня, ты еще не зафрендила страничку ДО Израиля на фейсе?  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (21.10.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Угу угу, в первую очередь)

----------


## Шенпен

Есть, на иврите.
Возможно ссылки из начала треда устарели,а тут вроде всё актуально.

----------

Hang Gahm (22.10.2011), Аньезка (22.10.2011), Слава Эркин (22.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Ле хаим! Каковы особенности буддизма в Израиле на сегодня?

----------


## Miruka Ze

Буквально на днях один товарищ просил поделится линками на ресурсы.
Думаю, не будет зазорным перепостить их сюда. Хотя в принципе они во многом повторяют линки с поста выше.

http://www.bhavanahouse.org/                       Theravada
http://www.metta.org.il/                           Theravada
http://www.il.dhamma.org/                         Vipassana meditation center
http://www.dharma-friends.org.il/                 Tibetan Buddhism ( так-же есть сообщество в фейсбуке: http://www.facebook.com/dharma.f.israel )
http://www.keepdontknow.com/                       Korean Zen Buddhism
http://dzogchen.org.il/default_201106.htm          Dzogchen

----------

Дондог (27.10.2011), Слава Эркин (28.10.2011), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Borisl

Алмазный Путь - http://buddhism.org.il/ или https://www.facebook.com/groups/85522875243/

----------

Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Марк

Буддисты же не построили громадный храм, так что никакие условия перед ними не поставлены.

----------


## Ургьен Шераб

> Буквально на днях один товарищ просил поделится линками на ресурсы.
> Думаю, не будет зазорным перепостить их сюда. Хотя в принципе они во многом повторяют линки с поста выше.
> 
> http://www.bhavanahouse.org/                       Theravada
> http://www.metta.org.il/                           Theravada
> http://www.il.dhamma.org/                         Vipassana meditation center
> http://www.dharma-friends.org.il/                 Tibetan Buddhism ( так-же есть сообщество в фейсбуке: http://www.facebook.com/dharma.f.israel )
> http://www.keepdontknow.com/                       Korean Zen Buddhism
> http://dzogchen.org.il/default_201106.htm          Dzogchen


http://dzogchen.org.il/ сейчас недоступен, есть у ираильских дзогченовцев другой сайт?
знаешь где есть в израиле дзогчен община и как сними связаться?
0543891580

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ле хаим! Каковы особенности буддизма в Израиле на сегодня?


Он, наверное, кошерный :Big Grin: .

----------

